# Making gnocchi question



## callmaker60 (Aug 2, 2015)

I have two type of flour bread and all purpose, which would be better to use?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2015)

AP flour


----------



## callmaker60 (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks Andy, I'll try it today.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 3, 2015)

Oooooooooooh someone's making gnocchi!

My Mom used to make it and she added a few pinches of rosemary, sage, oregano, and garlic powder to the flour. That's good stuff!

She also made her own alfredo sauce to go with the gnocchi. Glad to see someone else doing this!


----------

